
Show HN: Progressive Resume Generator - amitmerchant
https://resume-nation.github.io
======
strictnein
Quick feedback:

Having the Next buttons not also save your information is counter intuitive.

Wasn't expecting to lose everything I typed in every time I hit Next.

Same with the Add button vs Next button.

~~~
jitl
It’s simpler to just make every field always save all input.

------
y4mi
I was expecting to be able to just click _give me another resume_ at the end,
but it just lets me input data to generate a resume from 3 templates.

The project itself is pretty cool. I really liked it, despite expecting
something different from the name.

If you're interested in feedback: let people download the data as json and
reimport it later.

Give interested people a link to a guide for creating new templates. yours are
great, but I think a project like this would have way more potential with
significantly more templates to chose from. Though there probably will be very
few (if any) contributors... Maybe not worth the effort after all ;)

~~~
clintonb
JSON Resume ([https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/)) allows for
JSON export. It would be nice if Resume Nation adopted that, or a similar,
export format.

------
na85
I thought that "objective" statements on résumés are considered rather gauche.

